# Jackson Family Trip!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Trey Jackson set up this trip for his mom Brenda and his dad Gene. Things started off kind of slow the first few spots only a couple. We found a few trout in Lake Amadee but they would not stay on. So I made a big move toward the outside and started picking up some nice trout working the points along with a few reds but still slow and no tide moving. It was looking like a build a box day one at time. Made another run further out to the edges near Black bay which proved to be the right move. The tide was starting to come in and we got on a school of trout on the first drift down the shore. Power pole down and it was a speckled trout on just about every cast with live shrimp and plastics under a cork. It did not take too long and the limit and the box was full. AWESOME catch on a tough day with no tide. We called it a day and headed in to clean up the fish around 1:00 PM<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">







CAPT. GENE DUGAS<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">985-640-0569<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">







<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 16pt">







<o></o>


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_WOW!!! :clap Looking Good!! :bowdown :usaflag_


----------

